# Need a Nib



## dankc908 (May 10, 2011)

I have purchased several "Deer Antler" pens from other turners (I'm not sure I am ready to tackle deer antler yet).  Most have cracked anywhere from 1 week to 1 year after purchase.  I finally purchased one where the turner claimed that his antler all dried for 2 years before turning.  I think I have one that isn't cracked.  The pen kit looks like the PSI Classic Elite.  I do not like the "OEM" nib and am wondering where I can get an 'upgrade' nib to replace this one.  I love the pen, I love writing with fountain pens, I just need the upgrade.  Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## witz1976 (May 10, 2011)

Lou's Small Heritage Nib will fit that kit.  Should be able to pick it up at Exotics.


----------



## mredburn (May 10, 2011)

Exotics and Indy Pen dance carry the Heritance upgrades. Anthony at the Golden nib and Richard at Richardlgreenwald carry replacement nibs also
14k  and 18k nibs are available as well if  you want to go that direction.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 10, 2011)

Dan, Don't take this the wrong way but what's wrong with the nib you have?

The reason I ask is that so many here are quick to recommend "upgraded" nibs without even asking what's wrong with the stock nib and I think it's almost an assumption on the forum that if you buy "upgraded" nibs, all your problems are over, but that's not necessarily true.

On my desk sit close to a dozen fountain pens that I rotate around and use regularly and eight of them have the kit nibs while the other four have either Heritance or Schmidt nibs and they all write smoothly, _BUT_... they didn't all write that way right off the bat, they all took some tuning, *even the "upgraded" ones*!

I would suggest visiting the library where Lou has written a few pages on tuning nibs and reading up on the problem then try tuning yours before deciding it's trash. I've ordered dozens of Heritance nibs from Lou and even those need some tuning up to write well so it's not an automatic thing just switching nibs and have one write great right out of the box.  Sometimes the feed is the problem not the nib!

"Course, this is just a recommendation based on my experience!


----------

